
Hopefully NPM make this package to be deprecated - ws_ubi
https://www.npmjs.com/package/@straw-hat/npm-packager
======
ws_ubi
With current needs around Javascript packages, publishing what is on the root
is contra-productive sometimes and it is simple to enhance the workflow.

I hope you find it useful. I tried to use as much as NPM internals for do the
movement so it should behave the same.

Anyway,

share your thoughts.

